# General > Motoring >  Nissan Safety Recall.

## Gronnuck

Rather than go all the way to the Nissan dealer in Inverness, Nissan have teamed up with the RAC to arrange the replacement of the Takata airbags at your door.  It seems that their current thinking is that they want to arrange a few appointments together locally to make their technicians journey worthwhile.  Ive left my details with them at 0330 159 8777 in the hope that more Nissan owners will do the same.

----------

